# Unequal Abs



## JanaT (Feb 11, 2009)

hi everyone!

Well basically i have 6 packs but i have noticed that they are not all equal in size - especially my top left ab which is quite a bit smaller than the top right ab...i was wandering what would be the best exercises and technique i should use to ensure i tone and add muscle evenly to my abs?? Thank you


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

As far as i'm aware it's genetics, that's the way they will always be.

Not 100% though.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Curvature of the spine if im not mistaken?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

genetics bud- look at jays and most pros one side is higher then the other


----------



## JanaT (Feb 11, 2009)

oh i see - wow i never knew it had anything to do with genetics - is there nothing i can do about it?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

you can get a genetic enhancement kit from argo 39.99 i think


----------



## JanaT (Feb 11, 2009)

laurie g said:


> genetics bud- look at jays and most pros one side is higher then the other


but the thing is that my abs arent higher than on another - instead its the actualy mass of muscle packed on thats different


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

JanaT said:


> but the thing is that my abs arent higher than on another - instead its the actualy mass of muscle packed on thats different


 Possibly just the way it seems, do you have a picture?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah it will be bud but dont lets blur fat and water with muscle- off season my abs are like that but when ripped them become more even and flatten out- also may sound silly but make sure you aint got a hernia


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Abs higher than one another IS curvature of the spine. I know people who have suffered with scoliosis and they have this problem and have been told thats the reason from the doc himself.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> Abs higher than one another IS curvature of the spine. I know people who have suffered with scoliosis and they have this problem and have been told thats the reason from the doc himself.


 Due to bad posture?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Due to bad posture?


Nope. Its a deformity of how the spine grows.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

When I ever tried to do some ab work I could only feel it on one side.

So i'd prob be in the same boat as you (if I could see mines).


----------

